# Flip shanty build



## Tcfishman (Feb 8, 2011)

I decided to build my own flip shanty instead of buying one. The cost of one wasn't the issue for me, it was the weight and storage that I was concerned about. Here's some of the progress I have made so far.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Tcfishman (Feb 8, 2011)

I also bought a Eskimo grand caravan shell for my material. It was 150$ on eBay and I built the frame to fit that shell. It will be here Tuesday, can't wait. All in all this will always be a work in progress, making adjustments I'm sure. But this whole process cost me about 250$ total. And some few hours of building, and a lot of mind wrenching thinking! 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## cast&blast (Sep 14, 2009)

Looks like you've got a good start. I can't wait to see what it'll turn out like in the end. Subscribed ;-) 

I thought about building a flip style myself but it doesn't suit me. The only thing I use a shanty for anymore is to keep the deer sausage and beer from freezing with an old Coleman dome heater in it. If I fish by myself I like to spear. Otherwise, I sit in a chair outside and wait for flags to fly


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

It's hard to tell from the pic's,, what are you using for a tub?


----------



## Tcfishman (Feb 8, 2011)

No tub, slide is built on skis and there will be a plastic top put on. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

looks like you built it like a wind break not a shanty. case the cover pulls are on the inside in pic four. not the outside it will stop so high when it hits the other corner. that why they put them on the outside. so it will follow all the way to the ground. you maybe able to go to a industrial seemstress and have a cover made my brother did the same for his boat case he built a light tower and wanted new canvas. any ways wish you luck at it looking good so far.


----------



## Tcfishman (Feb 8, 2011)

I do have a stud on the outside for the bottom bar, not shown in pic, sorry. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

Tcfishman said:


> I do have a stud on the outside for the bottom bar, not shown in pic, sorry.
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


no problem just trying to hlep ya out. ya my brother taked and asked around so much to the seemstresses that he almost got it for free the windows for the cabin off his boat redone so they will fit. not sure what you got planed but there not many seamstresses around anymore. most of the time people do it them selfs. just remember canvas is a thicker then regualr flease tee shirt type stuff. so if you get a sewing machine make sure it can handle it if you know how to sew lol's. best of luck on it.


----------



## Tcfishman (Feb 8, 2011)

I ordered a Eskimo grand caravan cover, like the whole lid, just have to attach it to my poles when it gets here then I'll hopefully have some Ice!


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I figured you were up to some thing with your post about making the pivot brackets.
Lots of satisfaction in making some thing your self.

Swamprat All you need to do to get some canvas sewn is to find an amish canvas shop. There are number around over here on the west side of the state


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

multibeard said:


> I figured you were up to some thing with your post about making the pivot brackets.
> Lots of satisfaction in making some thing your self.
> 
> Swamprat All you need to do to get some canvas sewn is to find an amish canvas shop. There are number around over here on the west side of the state


 
not many amish around the south east side of michigan any more. lol's


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

I built my own ! ....lot cheaper -lighter-and user friendlier


----------



## Tcfishman (Feb 8, 2011)

jacktownhooker said:


> I built my own ! ....lot cheaper -lighter-and user friendlier


Did you take any pictures or what!



_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## downfloat (May 3, 2007)

Lets see some pics jacktown!! Just bought a hub style bc of wgt of flip over!!


----------



## thumbbilly (Jan 12, 2010)

I built one a couple years back. Bought the replacement Clam Voyager tent, Soroc sled, and some conduit. A little trial and error, but it's all about the satisfaction in the end. Nothing wrong with doing something yourself. Good job!

Just curious, are you gonna put a windblock along where your feet will be? stop wind from coming under the sled.


----------



## Tcfishman (Feb 8, 2011)

thumbbilly said:


> I built one a couple years back. Bought the replacement Clam Voyager tent, Soroc sled, and some conduit. A little trial and error, but it's all about the satisfaction in the end. Nothing wrong with doing something yourself. Good job!
> 
> Just curious, are you gonna put a windblock along where your feet will be? stop wind from coming under the sled.


With the Eskimo GC replacement shell I bought it covers everything but the back of the sled, so I will have to make up something for there. It should be here tomorrow so I'll be right on it finishing it up. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## jmoney17 (Dec 15, 2010)

I used a pak shack and a jet sled for my homemade flip over and its perfect for 1 person. Take the shack off the camp chair and mount it to a bracket for the sled. Use a 5 gal bucket with the half seat to sit on with enough room for 2 holes, a lantern, and a minnow bucket and the flasher. I have all the pics of it uploaded onto here, just don't know how to attach them to the post


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

jmoney did a good adaptation of what i did last year and was promoting for a do it yourself project last year .Many of you that still have a pak shak and a jet sled will be better off to do it this way .

I have a bad pic of mine in my album now ....just click avatar then fishing photo.....
mine i used a plastic bottom of a dog house that was not being used but i liked the width and the height as it gave me less bending over to pick up auger constantly and less tip over and better wind block ....free...mounted wood cross country ski/s free ...mounted cheap bracket -free scrap wood and a few bolts and screws ...then pak shak shak that i paid 70 $ and never used for 2 or 3 years....attached free bucket to bottom and free bottom half of a throw away bass seat attached to lid that fits over bucket and mounted forward of edge 2-4 inches to assist in easier sight fishing ....very light and durable and easy to tow ....by hand or machine
pretty is as pretty does !


----------



## Tcfishman (Feb 8, 2011)

I am very satisfied on how this came out, I still have some ideas and adjustments to make, but here it is, thanks everyone for the input and comments! Let's get some ice now!


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## jvanhees (Dec 13, 2010)

lookin good!


----------



## MI.FISH-N-HUNTER (Feb 11, 2010)

Jmoney, great Idea! I'll have to show my brother your post, his son has a Pak Shak that he never uses, that might be something he might try to "MacGyver" up before the season gets rolling. Thanks !


----------

